
Appalled by Sexism in the Valley? Meet the Tech Bros of Finland - NelsonMinar
https://caterina.net/2019/03/29/appalled-by-sexism-in-the-valley-meet-the-tech-bros-of-finland-2/
======
numair
In case people read this as some outsider with sour grapes, Caterina (the
author) founded Flickr with her now-ex, Stewart, who is the founder of Slack.
So whatever she’s exposed to when visiting Finland is the VIP tech star
version of how women are treated.

------
HarryHirsch
_Conference events centered around drinking and gambling, and when I pointed
out that women may feel uncomfortable there, the conference organizers
shrugged._

This is Finland, where the party culture is different. What did Finnish women
say? Altogether, it's an American woman imposing her viewpoint on a culture
that isn't hers. Cultural imperialism at its finest. I wish I wasn't serious.

------
0815test
Wow, this totally explains why Torvalds has taken care to become so polite
lately, almost to excess. We used to just blame the usual sort of SV-driven
"woke" politics, but really-- who would ever want to be mistaken for one of
_those_ guys? The stuff that's reported in this article is surprisingly
damning, not even due to the sexism itself but the extent to which ego-driven
behavior seems to be supplanting any sort of real professionalism among that
group.

------
skilled
I am not sure how I feel about this article and how seriously I want to take
it. As of right now, the author is painting a bleak picture of one side only.

It reads like a petty kid overheard something vulgar over the counter and now
wants to write a book about it.

If the author can redo the piece without pointing fingers and playing a victim
then I would reconsider reading it again.

